# What guage wire is used when wiring a frame?



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

I used to know and my favorite contact at Dadants is out sick. 

Thanks


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

im pretty sure any gauge would work ---a beekeeper near me even uses that neon orange netting like to warn people not too fall down a hole or go somewhere -----and his bees do great ---although he did say it can occasionally be in the way when hes trying to cut out a queen cell , but he just angles his knife a bit if the webbings in the way


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, but I don't need help cobbling something together.
I come from a long line of farmer's, ranchers, machinists and engineers. We know how to get the job done with whatever is available.
We also are able to work to spec.

I am wanting to know the spec. Then I will figure out how much fudging I'll do, if any.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

np  just thought id mention it --in case  , sorta better to give someone an alternative than leave them wondering  --I actually tried calling my beekeeper guy I met a few times but he didn't answer --he actually used to build all the hives for local guys around here by the 100-s till he retired from doing it due to medical problems all hitting him at once ---wish I coulda gave you the exact gauge answer your looking for  but hopefully someone sees the post and hits ya back


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Depending on your bee equipment supply house it is either 26 gauge or 27 gauge.
I use the 26 gauge stuff as that is what Mann Lake sells.

 Al


----------

